# Ezboard Help Forums



## Guest (Jan 27, 2002)

Just an FYI the Ezboard Help Forums can be now accessed by going to the 'ezboard ring' at the bottom of the main discussion page. This is mainly for Admins but if users have a problem with Ezboard they can go there too, but as always, if you have technical difficulties please post it here too.


----------

